# Pap Vietnamense?



## LaSouris (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi.

I received recently a pot of Paphiopedilum from my friend. They just finished their blooming season recently last week. Actually I do not know what is the name of this one?

To me it looks a bit like Vietnamense or Paphiopedilum delenatii ?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like delenatii


----------



## LaSouris (Mar 29, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> Looks like delenatii



I am not sure but many of my friends share the same opinion


----------

